
Humble book bundle: Linux geek by no starch press - 68c12c16
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/linux-geek-books
======
ivankolev
So, the main price, _the linux programming interface_ by Michael Kerrisk, is
it any good? I see stellar reviews on Amazon, but only 9 of them?

~~~
eliben
It's an excellent book, highly recommended. Copy pasting a review I wrote a
few years ago [[https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2012/12/29/summary-of-
reading-...](https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2012/12/29/summary-of-reading-
october-december-2012)]:

[...] many books have tried to be the successors to Richard Stevens' legendary
APUE. I think that "The Linux Programming Interface" is one of the very few
successes in that endeavor. This 1552 book has truly encyclopedic scope,
although it focuses only on the Linux flavor of Unix. It's best treated as a
reference, rather than a tutorial to read from cover to cover. That said, I
read a good portion of its chapters whole (in addition to skimming through the
rest), and the book is so well written it makes a very pleasant read. It
explains many complex topics in great depth; even topics which don't have good
coverage in other places, like pseudo-terminals. I enjoyed reading, and I will
definitely use it as a reference when the opportunity presents itself.

~~~
tonysdg
Off-topic, but I have to thank you for your amazing blog posts and Stack
Overflow answers regarding LLVM internals. As a grad student in systems
software, I can't even begin to account for how much time, energy, and loss-
of-consciousness-due-to-head-trauma-from-repeatedly-banging-my-head-against-a-
wall you've saved me from. Thank you so much!!

~~~
eliben
Thanks for the kind feedback, very happy I could help :)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Might be the first UNIX-focused bundle where I don't pay for the top tier. I'm
not even sure I'll go for the $15 tier--everything I want is $8 or below.

Can anyone make a compelling case for any of the books in the $15 tier?

~~~
lixtra
The real price for the book is usually paid in time. The right book at the
right time can pay off richly in time and money.

------
pkrumins
My book is in there. So go get it!

~~~
nivenzo
Did No Starch contact you at all prior to the bundle?

I've always vaguely wondered about the economics of these bundles. As a
consumer I love them, but I'm sure quite a few publishers and, more
importantly, authors might feel like they devalue the content a bit too much.

------
lehi
Didn't this site use to have video game bundles?

~~~
sp332
Well, not under the /books/ section.

~~~
lehi
Not under the /games/ section, either.

~~~
sp332
There was one over the weekend.
[https://www.humblebundle.com/games/daedalic-2018-bundle](https://www.humblebundle.com/games/daedalic-2018-bundle)

~~~
lehi
Over which weekend? That bundle was from June 5th.

~~~
sp332
Oh yeah, I confused the bundles in this article
[https://www.neowin.net/news/weekend-pc-game-deals-a-
chance-t...](https://www.neowin.net/news/weekend-pc-game-deals-a-chance-to-
build-your-own-telltale-and-daedalic-bundles)

